# JTextfield deaktivieren



## Braschi@FI (24. Jul 2008)

Hab da mal eine Frage, wie kann ich ein JTextField deaktivieren. Habe einen kleinen Bruchrechner gebaut und der gibt das ergebnis halt in eine texfield aus(weils einfach schöner aussieht) Ich möchte aber das man das ergbeniss nicht ändern kann also nicht  mit der maus in das textfield klicken kann.

Gibt ers dafü+r irgendwas brauchbares?


----------



## Gast (24. Jul 2008)

ja, bei google.

Stichwort JTextField disable


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Jul 2008)

jTextFieldName.enable(boolean);


----------



## Marco13 (24. Jul 2008)

:noe: 

public void enable():  Deprecated. As of JDK version 1.1, replaced by java.awt.Component.setEnable(boolean).

OK, eigentlich heißt's setEnable*d*, aber man weiß ja, was gemeint ist....


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Jul 2008)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> public void enable():  Deprecated. As of JDK version 1.1, replaced by java.awt.Component.setEnable(boolean).
> .



ok ok.   


setEditable(boolean) kannst du, glaube ich in deinem fall, auch verwenden.


----------



## Saxony (25. Jul 2008)

Hiho

Nuja nun weiß auch jemand mit Java SDK 1.0 wie es geht! 

bye Saxony


----------

